# Cant find thread.. .help...



## oivind_dahle (Aug 23, 2011)

Im looking for a thread here..

Its a pic or video of a chef at either masterchef or some other amercian show. In the pic or vid he is cutting on a end-grain board that is integratet into the desktop...

Im redoing my kitchen and Im going for stone, but with 2 huge integrated end-grain boards. But I need to find out more, and how he made the board into the stone. I can allow any moisture get in between the board and the stone...

Anyone know the thread Im looking for?


----------



## Andrew H (Aug 23, 2011)

I can't find the thread but I'm pretty sure we were talking about Michael Symon's board on Cook Like an Iron Chef.


----------



## oivind_dahle (Aug 24, 2011)

Thanks!

Thats the man. Now Ill google it for a while  Thanks again


----------



## Andrew H (Aug 27, 2011)

oivind_dahle said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Thats the man. Now Ill google it for a while  Thanks again


 
No problem :biggrin:


----------



## oivind_dahle (Aug 27, 2011)

Found the one here:
http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/s...mon-s-cutting-board-on-Cook-like-an-iron-chef

Ill start drawing some ideas in september.


----------

